# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Vẻ đẹp đình Chu Quyến - Các điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## hantt.163

_Thuộc địa phận xã Chu Minh, huyện Ba Vì, đình Chu Quyến là một ngôi đình cổ, được xây dựng từ thế kỉ XVII, góp phần làm nên vẻ đẹp văn hóa cho vùng đất thiêng Ba Vì và Thủ đô Hà Nội hơn nghìn năm tuổi.
_
Lâu nay, đình Chu Quyến được mệnh danh là ngôi đình lớn nhất xứ Đoài, thuộc làng Chu Quyến, một ngôi làng hiền hòa nằm ven đê sông Hồng. Đình Chu Quyến thờ Nhã Lang, con cả của Lý Phật Tử (thế kỉ VI) và bà thứ phi Lã Thị Ngọc Thanh, mẹ của Nhã Lang. Đình nhìn về hướng Tây Bắc, phía trước có hồ nước rộng. Đình có nhiều đặc trưng của một ngôi đình truyền thống Việt Nam như mặt bằng hình chữ nhật, cấu trúc bộ khung bằng gỗ, sàn gỗ nhiều cấp... Đồng thời, đình thuộc công trình tiêu biểu cho kiến trúc gỗ của người Việt về quy mô, vật liệu sử dụng, sự kết hợp tài tình, hiệu quả giữa điêu khắc và kiến trúc. 

Về kiến trúc, đình Chu Quyến được thiết kế gồm một tòa đại đình hai gian, ba chái trông sừng sững và bề thế, không có công trình phụ trợ, bổ sung nào. Mái đình xoà rộng lan xuống thấp tạo vẻ bề thế, vững chãi, các đầu đao vút cong lên làm toàn bộ ngôi đình nhẹ nhàng, thanh thoát. Mái lợp ngói ta, bờ nóc gắn hai hàng gạch, tường rộng và dày. Trong đình có sân gỗ, chia làm 3 lớp để phân ngôi thứ vào những ngày việc làng thuở trước. Xung quanh đình có tường gạch che gầm sân, có trổ các ô hình chữ nhật ở hàng lan can gỗ. Gian giữa có gian thờ, có cửa võng chạm trổ công phu hình hoa lá, rồng phượng…



Đình Chu Quyến có kết cấu khung gỗ chồng rường với đầy đủ sáu hàng cột, đối xứng nhau qua trục dọc nhà. 
(Ảnh: Trần Huấn)












Đình Chu Quyến là công trình tiêu biểu cho kiến trúc gỗ dân gian truyền thống của Việt Nam. (Ảnh: Trần Huấn)




Những cột cái ở gian chính điện đình Chu Quyến đều được làm bằng gỗ lim, một số cột có đường kính lên tới 80cm. 
(Ảnh: Trần Thanh Giang)








Các tác phẩm chạm khắc gỗ trong đình Chu Quyến hết sức cầu kì, tinh xảo và độc đáo. 
(Ảnh: Trần Huấn - Trần Thanh Giang)
Các bộ phận bằng gỗ trong đình Chu Quyến là những tác phẩm chạm khắc tinh tế với nhiều đề tài phong phú, phản ánh hiện thực cuộc sống mang giá trị nghệ thuật và nghiên cứu. Trên các xà, ván nong, cửa võng đều có chạm trổ hoa văn rồng, phượng chầu mặt nguyệt, rồng vờn chầu ngọc, rồng và người, rồng và hổ, hình chim phượng và đàn con quấn quýt bên nhau. Chủ đề sinh hoạt đời sống thế kỉ XVI - XVII sống động, từ cảnh người dắt voi, uống rượu đến cảnh gảy đàn, hát múa, chọi gà... Đình Chu Quyến hiện còn lưu giữ những thần tích và các di vật cổ có giá trị lịch sử to lớn, đặc biệt là 15 đạo sắc phong của các triều Lê Trung Hưng (1533 - 1788), Tây Sơn (1778 - 1802), Nguyễn (1802 - 1945) phong thần cho Nhã Lang Vương. Đình Chu Quyến không chỉ là nơi sinh hoạt tín ngưỡng tâm linh của người dân mà còn là địa điểm diễn ra các hoạt động văn hóa - xã hội của cộng đồng làng xã.

Do xây dựng hàng trăm năm nay, mối mọt làm hư hỏng nặng nên đình Chu Quyến cách đây không lâu đã được tiến hành tu bổ, tôn tạo, theo “Dự án thực nghiệm tu bổ tôn tạo đình Chu Quyến”. Nội dung bảo tồn rất tỉ mỉ, trong đó xác định chính xác những tác nhân gây hại để loại bỏ hoặc giảm thiểu tác nhân gây ảnh hưởng tới di tích. Kết hợp sử dụng vật liệu, công nghệ truyền thống với vật liệu, kĩ thuật, công nghệ mới để tăng độ bền vững, sự ổn định lâu dài của di tích, trên cơ sở bảo tồn tối đa các thành phần nguyên gốc cùng giá trị lịch sử, văn hóa của di tích. Đồng thời, cải thiện môi trường, phục hồi, tôn tạo khung cảnh tổng thể công trình, tương ứng với đặc điểm của di tích.

Đình Chu Quyến được trùng tu trên cơ sở áp dụng kĩ thuật tân tiến nhưng không xa rời yếu tố gốc. 
(Ảnh: Tư liệu Viện Bảo tồn Di tích)




Đình Chu Quyến sau khi trùng tu, tôn tạo, vẫn giữ được nét đẹp cổ xưa. (Ảnh: Trần Huấn)
Công trình sau khi hoàn thành đã được Hiệp hội Kiến trúc sư Quốc tế (UIA) trao giải thưởng về bảo tồn di sản kiến trúc năm 2010 khu vực Châu Á và Châu Đại Dương, ghi nhận thành công trong công tác trùng tu, tôn tạo, trên cơ sở sử dụng kĩ thuật tiên tiến nhưng không xa rời yếu tố gốc, vẫn thể hiện được nét đẹp cổ xưa của ngôi đình hơn 400 năm tuổi./.
Nguồn: vietnam.vnanet.vn


Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội - dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## anhduc83

Những nét Kiến trúc mang Hồn Việt... Một ngôi làng cổ của miền Bắc

----------

